# Stream from AWS (Amazon Web Service) to client



## rich2020 (Oct 20, 2015)

Is it possible to stream my game from an Amazon Web Service instance to my laptop? 
If yes, please point me to some guides/demos or explain what I would need to do.

Ultimately, I would also like capture the client inputs (click mouse, scroll, move, presses key, etc) to provide interaction with my stream. Is this also possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 20, 2015)

You will probably have to talk to Amazon about this.
OBS is "just" a video streaming application. You can stream the captured video to rtmp servers but no interaction is intended.


----------



## rich2020 (Oct 20, 2015)

Jack0r said:


> You will probably have to talk to Amazon about this.



Thanks. I've set up OBS on AWS and it works - I can "preview" the stream, but obviously as I have no server set up, I cannot stream live.



Jack0r said:


> You can stream the captured video to rtmp servers but no interaction is intended.



I am running a Windows server on EC2 (amazon web service Elastic Client). OBS works fine, but I am really struggling to set up a rtmp server. I have followed the guide on (on this site), and can get the server running, but as soon as I change my config to use rtmp rather than the default server, I get an error saying that the directive "rtmp" is not recognized.

I would like to just output the stream to a web server so that I can view it remotely, on my client (laptop).

Any pointers?

Thanks for your help


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like you didn't compile nginx and include the rtmp module.


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 20, 2015)

rich2020 said:


> I get an error saying that the directive "rtmp" is not recognized.


That normally means that the nginx server you are running was build without the rtmp module. You might want to check out "mona server" instead of nginx, as it has better windows support. For nginx + rtmp under windows you will need to manually compile it.


----------



## rich2020 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I will check this out tomorrow and report back.


----------



## rich2020 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you for your help. It is streaming now.


----------



## Sita (Mar 1, 2016)

@rich2020 Hello, I am trying the same process using windows ec2 and obs to stream. Could you please share which rtmp URL you gave & how did you resolve Nat punching? I am actually stuck at the nat punching. Thanks in advance.


----------

